# Which Foundations do not oxidize/ turn orange?



## van_dudette (Mar 11, 2008)

I've tried nearly every MAC foundation and numerous drugstore brands and they all go varying degrees of orange. 

I did try the MAC foundation stick and it didnt seem to go orange (I could be wrong) but I didnt really focus on it at the time because I was hell bent on getting a fluid foundation. Has anyone found that the stick oxidizes like the other MAC foundations, or perhaps because it is a cream it is more resistant to doing so?

Anyway, if anyone has the same issue I'd really appreciate it if they could recommend  foundations  that work for them.  

Thanks!


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 12, 2008)

Maybe it is the oil in your skin causing the foundations to oxidize? Or the product you are using under the foundation? (Like too much moisture)
I can't tell you about a good MAC foundation because all the warm colours have been too pink or peach for me, but NARS oilfree and Dior Forever never oxidize on my skin. Laura Mercier's oil free did oxidize, Perscriptives oxidized big time, MUFE are all too pink for me too try, L"Oreals are all too pink as well as Shiseido and Lancome but Revlon's ColorStay was a cheapie that did not change up on me. It takes major road work to find the right foundation for a person.

Make sure you carry blotting papers and use a good translucent powder.


----------



## nooeeyy (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *van_dudette* 

 
_I've tried nearly every MAC foundation and numerous drugstore brands and they all go varying degrees of orange. 

I did try the MAC foundation stick and it didnt seem to go orange (I could be wrong) but I didnt really focus on it at the time because I was hell bent on getting a fluid foundation. Has anyone found that the stick oxidizes like the other MAC foundations, or perhaps because it is a cream it is more resistant to doing so?

Anyway, if anyone has the same issue I'd really appreciate it if they could recommend foundations that work for them. 

Thanks!_

 

Um, whats skin type are you? Perhaps you are using the wrong one for your skin type. 

For me, I use MAC Studio Fix in the liquid and then I set it with the Studio Fix Powder Plus. I have been using Studio Fix for yeas and it works the best for me because I have oily skin and it does the best of absorbing that oil. It also works best when I use a base.

But girly, which one's have you tried? Perhaps I can give you some sugestions.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't wear mac's foundations, they turn colors and don't work with my oily skin.  After a long search the only one that did not change colors or break me out was Covergirl's Aquasmooth.  I like the Aquasmooth alot actually, it's like mac studio tech but it is way cheaper and easier on the face.


----------



## Cali.MAC.Mommy (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't know which foundations don't oxidize. I think you would have to single out ingredients that oxidize and choose foundations without them (is there such a thing? I don't know). I have heard that you can lessen or eliminate the oxidation by using a primer under and a setting powder over. I also hear that you can prevent it with your diet. A less acidic diet = a less acidic face and less oxidation. This is all hearsay, I haven't tested any of it out but you could try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good luck


----------



## tiramisu (Mar 12, 2008)

I have had good luck with NARS as well as Laura Mercier's line.  They are pricier but totally worth it IMO.  
But I typically only use tinted moisturizers.  
I don't know what kind of coverage you're looking for, but my only drugstore brand I ever use is Neutrogena Healthy Skin tinted moisturizer and totally recommend it.  I use it with MAC pot concealer where I need it and it stays true to color all day.


----------



## van_dudette (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nooeeyy* 

 
_Um, whats skin type are you? Perhaps you are using the wrong one for your skin type. 

For me, I use MAC Studio Fix in the liquid and then I set it with the Studio Fix Powder Plus. I have been using Studio Fix for yeas and it works the best for me because I have oily skin and it does the best of absorbing that oil. It also works best when I use a base.

But girly, which one's have you tried? Perhaps I can give you some sugestions._

 
My skin is dry, but I moisturize really well and exfoliate. So thats all good.

I've tried studio fix fluid NW 20 which went a dark orange, hyperreal, all of the cream foundations in the pans, and the liquid mineralize. I have not tried face and body or the tinted moisturizer. I also haven't appropriately tested the foundation stick.

I have tried bases but they dont seem to make much of a difference :S

Thanks!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 13, 2008)

I love MUFE's foundations. They don't oxidize on me and my skin is kind of oily right now.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 13, 2008)

My foundation used to oxidize pretty bad. Ever since I've used a primer (Smashbox Photofinish Light), I produce less oil and the problem has stopped.


----------



## shimpaniac (Mar 13, 2008)

i think MAC mineralize satinfinish is superb...doesnt oxidize on me atleast...had a sample before...just bought the full size today...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



give that a try!!good luck!(AND I AM ALSO VERRRYYY PICKY ABOUT FOUNDATIONS FYI)


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Mar 14, 2008)

I use Revlon's Custom Creations, and it's doesn't change at all. They make really good foundations. You may also like Physician's Formula [they have a translucent powder you may be interested in as well].


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 14, 2008)

I've tried some MAC foundations including Studio Tech and they all turn kind of orange on me too..I use Bobbi Brown Moisture Rich Foundation now.  It used to be ok on me but now it turns kind of orange too but it is lessened whenever I apply Studio Fix on top.  I find that using a good face primer helps prevent oxidation.


----------

